# Whatizit? who can ID this bicycle?



## genesmachines (Sep 26, 2021)

I am interested in this bike but would like some info on it, what brand is it? please. The frame looks older than having the 26 X 1.75 tires on it. The rear brake arm is blank. I  am hoping some one will recognize the chain guard or front sprocket.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 26, 2021)

Snyder built


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Snyder built



Not quite, it's a CBC/Ross. If the serial starts with R, next two digits are the year. I'd expect there's a hole in the head tube, that'd be covered by a badge. Fork crown cover is missing.


----------

